# Duck ID



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

It looks like a spoonbill mallard cross. Ive been hunting a long time and never killed anything like this.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thats a rare spoonbill/spoonbill cross.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Shoveler

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Northern_Shoveler/id/ac


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

We have some native ducks here on Weir Creek Cove, Lake Conroe that have cross-bred I believe. One appears to be a female mallard or mottled that has wings that are fully white and is maybe 20% larger than normal. Another that I see regularly is a pintail drake that has an iridescent green head like a mallard drake. And there are a few others. 

Do not know if it is just specie mutation or actual crossbreeding. I would think the latter.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Yup, 100% pure spoonie.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Just a run of the mill spoony drake.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

"Ive been hunting a long time....."

Haha no you really haven't pods. Put that rare specimen on the wall what a beaut!


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

troll thread


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

It's a spoon bill not in full plumage..


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is an example of a spoonbill crossed with a gadwal. Huge kick in the nuts when you realize what you thought were just spoonies you were taking pics of. Got him a few days later in the same spot, but the photos were on a phone that took a swim.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

That's a northern shoveler!!


----------



## Will_R (May 1, 2011)

man i would have called the hunt early to get that one to the taxidermist... hope you put that rare bird on the wall...


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

aTm08 said:


> Here is an example of a spoonbill crossed with a gadwal. Huge kick in the nuts when you realize what you thought were just spoonies you were taking pics of. Got him a few days later in the same spot, but the photos were on a phone that took a swim.


Are you talking about the one with the white face? Neither gadwalls or shovelers have white faces or reddish-brown breasts.

Looks more like a stormed out wigeon. You think you felt sick to your stomach then...










Hell it actually looks like a stormed wigeon/mallard/gadwall. The bill, breast, wing and butt dont match up. Strange bird.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

No it's a gadwal spoony cross google it. It's in my dads office.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

100% northern shoveler!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Early plumed spoonbill. Pretty bird.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

aTm08 said:


> No it's a gadwal spoony cross google it. It's in my dads office.


Yahoo searched it and no doubt there are a couple of spitting images of that bird, just curious where the color patterns come from? You have some pics of the mount?

Its like the whole color scheme of the shoveler shifted up. Green head went to the crest. White breast went to the face and belly moved to the breast. Then the butt and wing just stayed all gadwall.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Classic ******* ... No cross breed there


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

That there is a good ole smilin mallard..


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/waterfowl-id


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Scroll down to northern shoveler. The bird you killed is a drake. I hunt near columbus texas and have only seen one pair of them and we got them both.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Plain ole spoonie.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Here's a few to compare.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's a spoony I shot the last day of the season 3 years ago. It was raining hard and this goofy looking little guy came tearing into my spread. My first thought was spoonbill, but then I caught a glimpse of the white crest on his face and blue on his wing and thought, BWT on steroids? Well I popped up and pulled the trigger and just about that time I realized SOAB it's a spoony. Well once I got him in hand I realized this one was no normal spoony. So I sent this pic to my buddy who studied birds and what not at TAMUG and he said it was an eclipsed New Zealand Shoveler. He's eclipsed bc he's in the wrong hemisphere. At first I thought he was messing with me but I googled it and well it looks like it could be just that. What do you spoony experts think? Went ahead and attached a pic of the NZ Shoveler for reference.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Just your typical mature spoonbill (northern shovler)


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

4thbreak said:


> troll thread


Yep. getting lots of hits too. :headknock


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Castin-N-Blastin said:


> That there is a good ole smilin mallard..


Grinnin' greenhead: D

Â©


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Hollywood


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

drathe3112 said:


> Here's a few to compare.


******* beat down. Love it. Everyone knocks shooting spoonies, but there is no denying that they decoy and respond to calls so well.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

T_rout said:


> That's a northern shoveler!!
> View attachment 910841


 You're nuts! It's a freakin' spoonbill!

Yeah, I know.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Smilin Jack!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

southpaw said:


> Here's a spoony I shot the last day of the season 3 years ago. It was raining hard and this goofy looking little guy came tearing into my spread. My first thought was spoonbill, but then I caught a glimpse of the white crest on his face and blue on his wing and thought, BWT on steroids? Well I popped up and pulled the trigger and just about that time I realized SOAB it's a spoony. Well once I got him in hand I realized this one was no normal spoony. So I sent this pic to my buddy who studied birds and what not at TAMUG and he said it was an eclipsed New Zealand Shoveler. He's eclipsed bc he's in the wrong hemisphere. At first I thought he was messing with me but I googled it and well it looks like it could be just that. What do you spoony experts think? Went ahead and attached a pic of the NZ Shoveler for reference.


Tough call... Could just be a young northern shoveler.

Eclipsed plumage has nothing to do with what hemisphere it's on, it's merely the description that they give to birds that are in their post breeding plumage. Spoonies are one of the last birds to moult their winter colors, thus they are one of the last to get their colors back.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mojo281 said:


> Tough call... Could just be a young northern shoveler.
> 
> Eclipsed plumage has nothing to do with what hemisphere it's on, it's merely the description that they give to birds that are in their post breeding plumage. Spoonies are one of the last birds to moult their winter colors, thus they are one of the last to get their colors back.


****. I said I would never do this, but Joe is right on. Dammit.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 16, 2008)

Mexican paintjob


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

love me some spoonys!!!


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

drathe3112 said:


> Here's a few to compare.


I've never seen so many mallard spoonbill crosses did you mount the lot?


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Nope, no cross... Just a plain ole Spoonbill drake. If you've been so long I am surprised you would even thank Mallard cross.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

ak said:


> I've never seen so many mallard spoonbill crosses did you mount the lot?


Right into a big ole pot of gumbo.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I could smell this thread with all these dirty stinkin spoonies long before I scrolled down to it


----------



## TBAGN (Apr 27, 2011)

100% Corn Scoop


----------



## blowednbowed (May 22, 2008)

Really? You must be a complete idiot or you've been duck hunting in another country your whole life cause drake boot lips are all over the U.S. Do everyone a favor and watch some more duck dynasty. Yuppie


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

blowednbowed said:


> Really? You must be a complete idiot or you've been duck hunting in another country your whole life cause drake boot lips are all over the U.S. Do everyone a favor and watch some more duck dynasty. Yuppie


Hahaha!! Don't get so excited, pretty sure this was a troll thread!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

blowednbowed said:


> Really? You must be a complete idiot or you've been duck hunting in another country your whole life cause drake boot lips are all over the U.S. Do everyone a favor and watch some more duck dynasty. Yuppie


Reddie sent......Richard noggin

Â©


----------

